# Small project (quarantine tank)



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Working on a small project. Just a little 10g tank to use as a quarantine tank for any new fish, or sick fish as well. But I figured just because it's a quarantine tank is no reason it can't be purdy  Picked up a PennPlax heater at the LFS in the used equipment section for $3. And then a 10g T5 light for $12.00. And just finishing up a little 3D Background for it. Also making some matching "stalagmites" out of styro to give any quarantined fish a bit more feeling of comfort. Should have those done and sand washed and cycling tomorrow most likely.

Carved out and drylok painted.









Painted tan with shading done.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

It looks great! You've got the background bug..you're going to need more tanks!


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Well got it all done this evening. The three larger rocks are also styrofoam Drylok'd and shaded to match the background. Will start fishless cycling it tomorrow. Should be a nice cozy temporary home for any quarantined fish. May end up keeping a couple small fish in it when it is not home to a quarantined fish just to keep it cycled so it's always ready.
.
.
.


----------



## kojak76 (Feb 13, 2012)

Man Steve, even your hospital tank looks good...mine sits down in the cabinet next to the sump with a little airstone bubbling under some bio media......i am jealous. I am so ready to build my fish room so that i can start doing stuff like this.


----------



## zquattrucci (Apr 25, 2012)

:drooling: wow


----------



## kojak76 (Feb 13, 2012)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: You need a hobby.....hold on..well...lol


----------

